# A Frames in Italy?



## Liner (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anyone have recent experience of a-framing in Italy please? Any problems to report?


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Our friends have come back from a tour of France and Tuscany and they had no problems.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We used A Frame in Italy a few years ago without any problems, even the local motorway Police overtook us, then slowed down, so we had to overtake them and then they passed us again slowing right down for a good look at the set up.
The only problem we had was going through the Mont Blanc tunnel where we had a choice of being treated as a Convoy Exceptionel at well over 200 euro or unhitching and taking both through separately at around 80 euro. Other than that no problems on route down or back.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A Frame*

I used mine in 2007 without any bother, but appreciate that is not "recent"

Russell


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

We got pulled up in 2011 on our way to Croatia. The two that stopped us called for backup so we had four police walking round taking photos and phoning back to their station. Eventually the top guy said it was the strangest trailer he had ever seen but let us go on our way and we didn't get pulled up again.

Jan


----------

